# 50:1 fuel mix



## cmonSTART (Jul 1, 2008)

So, this may be common sense to most if not all here, but given the amount of burned up equipment we receive at work where this is the case, I think it's worth mentioning.  

Mix your fuel carefully.  If the directions say one 2.6oz bottle of mix oil per 1.0 gallon of gas, they mean exactly one gallon of gas.  Remember your one gallon gas can probably holds closer to 1.25 gallons of fuel if you filled it to the brim and doing so would give you an overly weak mix, which will most likely be the end of your saw eventually.  When you mix your fuel, measure out 1.0 gallons (or whatever you mix) on the gas pump - not by when your can is full.  Even nice, well meaning customers who insist they always mix their fuel correctly sometimes don't realize their cans are a tad bigger than what they expect, and it can really effect the longevity of their equipment.  

No, this isn't covered under warranty.  

 :coolsmile:


----------



## aandabooks (Jul 1, 2008)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> So, this may be common sense to most if not all here, but given the amount of burned up equipment we receive at work where this is the case, I think it's worth mentioning.
> 
> Mix your fuel carefully.  If the directions say one 2.6oz bottle of mix oil per 1.0 gallon of gas, they mean exactly one gallon of gas.  Remember your one gallon gas can probably holds closer to 1.25 gallons of fuel if you filled it to the brim and doing so would give you an overly weak mix, which will most likely be the end of your saw eventually.  When you mix your fuel, measure out 1.0 gallons (or whatever you mix) on the gas pump - not by when your can is full.  Even nice, well meaning customers who insist they always mix their fuel correctly sometimes don't realize their cans are a tad bigger than what they expect, and it can really effect the longevity of their equipment.
> 
> ...



Ever since I got my Stihl this year, I bought the 2.6 oz Stihl Ultra bottles and I put one in an empty gas can.  I then go to the service station for 93 octane gas and pump exactly one gallon into the can.  I'm not taking any chances on an improper mix.  

Also, another thing about mixed fuel.  If it is more than a couple months old it it probably a good idea to get rid of it and start over with fresh.  I usually just run it in the mower or use it to start a fire.


----------



## trailblaster (Jul 1, 2008)

I use 40:1 ratio which is a 3.2oz bottle per 1 gallon gas.


----------



## burntime (Jul 1, 2008)

I run it a little heavy on the oil and put a little stabil in the can.  It sits sometimes for 6 months and no issues.


----------



## Jags (Jul 1, 2008)

I have taken my "mix" gas can to the station, dead empty.  Filled to 1 gallon on the pump and then whipped out my handy, dandy paint stick and marked that level on the can.  Now when mixing up a new batch of 2 stroke fuel, I can use gas from a larger can (that I always have around) and be sure that I am dispensing "1 gallon".  Just a little trick I thought I would share.


----------



## aussieblake (Jul 1, 2008)

If your gas can is a one of the red plastic ones, could you take it to the gas station and fill it with one gallon of gas and mark the fill line with a Sharpie (marker). I just bought a stihl weedeater and this is what i did.

aussieblake


----------



## Jags (Jul 1, 2008)

aussieblake said:
			
		

> If your gas can is a one of the red plastic ones, could you take it to the gas station and fill it with one gallon of gas and mark the fill line with a Sharpie (marker). I just bought a stihl weedeater and this is what i did.
> 
> aussieblake



The Sharpie will "melt" away if gasoline gets to it.  I know this because I marked my can with BOTH a sharpie and a paint stick.  The paint stick is still there.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jul 1, 2008)

I buy the little bottles of Husqvarna 2-cycle oil that treat 2.5 gallons of gas. That way, there's no guesswork and it works well if you cut a fair amount of wood. I usually cut about 20 cords per season, so that's 5 gallons of premium and two bottles of oil through a Husqvarna 346XP. I can see where you would want to mix less if you're only going to use the saw sparingly, but it's important to make sure that everything stays clean and properly mixed.


----------



## crazy_dan (Jul 1, 2008)

I buy the six packs husqvarna oil the stuff with a sta-bil product in it and make 2 gallons at a time and I use in my weed-eater as well and it works out good I usually only put in 1.9 gallons in stead of 2 full gallons. I always figured a little strong on oil was better than a little lean.


----------



## Jags (Jul 1, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> I buy the six packs husqvarna oil the stuff with a sta-bil product in it and make 2 gallons at a time and I use in my weed-eater as well and it works out good I usually only put in 1.9 gallons in stead of 2 full gallons. I always figured a little strong on oil was better than a little lean.



I have heard - but can not confirm this - that in very small carbs (chainsaws, weed eaters) that you are better off mixing the proper ratio then trying to "fatten" up on the oil.  The logic is: small orifice in carbs are sensitive to the increased thickness of the gas/oil mixture and may in fact run the engine lean.  Again, this is just something I have heard.  But I seriously doubt that .1 gal. would change the viscosity that much.  I think it was in reference to people mixing 30:1 on a 50:1 machine, thinking they are being "kind".

Edit: Eric, I only mix a gallon at a time to keep the fuel fresh, but heck, you probably go through at least twice the fuel amount that I do for my saws.  More like 3 times the amount.


----------



## burntime (Jul 1, 2008)

9 years and still running strong.  What you say makes sense but not sure as far as real world scenario???


----------



## aussieblake (Jul 2, 2008)

So I recently bought a Stihl String trimmer and an Echo Chain Saw (very good deal on a new in the box unit). The both take 50:1 mix, I purchased several bottles of the Stihl mix with the string trimmer. Are there any warranty issues (basically being voided) if the stihl mix is used in the Echo Chain saw? Thanks for the help on this pretty basic question.

aussieblake


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2008)

aussieblake said:
			
		

> So I recently bought a Stihl String trimmer and an Echo Chain Saw (very good deal on a new in the box unit). The both take 50:1 mix, I purchased several bottles of the Stihl mix with the string trimmer. Are there any warranty issues (basically being voided) if the stihl mix is used in the Echo Chain saw? Thanks for the help on this pretty basic question.
> 
> aussieblake



Unless the owners manual specifically states that ONLY Echo oil is to be used (and I'm not even sure if they have their own house brand), there should not be a problem.


----------



## retiredff (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Amsoil 100:1 synthetic in ALL of my 2 cycle motors and have never had a problem. Very little if any smoke and the exhaust pipe has very little oil buildup.

FYI: If any manufacture requires you to use their oil or the warranty is void, they must furnish the oil free!

Like I said above, I use nothing but amsoil synthetics in all of my gasoline powered equipment, (2 cycles, truck, cars, Harley) and have never had a problem.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 20, 2008)

I do what Eric does with the 2 1/2 gal container but it's my understanding that 2cycle engines will better tolerate a mixture that may have a little too much oil as opposed to not enough. Any opinions from the wrenches?


----------



## cmonSTART (Jul 20, 2008)

I run a little heavy on the oil too with my stuff.  I've never had a problem with it.  That's just my opinion on the matter though.


----------



## trailblaster (Jul 20, 2008)

I use amsoil synthetic in all my two strokes- Snowmobiles, Atv, chainsaw weedwacker.  I have used the 32-1 atv ratio gas can when I didn't feel like mixing up a new batch in my other ratio can.  It had no effect on the performance.


----------



## jebatty (Jul 21, 2008)

For 13 years, no problems, Stihl and Husky, have bought quarts of 2-cycle oil for air-cooled engines, premium gas (no ethanol), Stabil, and mix now at 50:1. I don't bother to run the tanks dry between uses or over longer periods when not using. Mix 2 gallons of gas at a time. Have a small plastic bottle that I fill each time and holds oil for the 2 gallons of gas. I cut about 10-15 cords of firewood per year, plus log out 2000-5000 bd feet of timber per year. I don't even remember changing a spark plug, although I suspect I have. Stihl 026 Pro and Husky 372XPG.


----------



## TMonter (Jul 21, 2008)

I stick with manufacturer oil until the warranty is up and then I switch to a high quality synthetic like Mobil M2T (No longer available). Currently running Husky XP oil in both my Husky saws.

My opinion is if you use manufacturer oil then there are less questions of a warranty fix is ever needed.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 21, 2008)

IIRC, my Stihl 260 manual says to use 40:1 and the little orange Stihl bottles are for 40:1.  Can buy them in a 6 pack.  I put gas in a 5 gal container (use it in other equipment) pour a little gas in a 1 gallon water jug, add oil, fill with gas, then pour into my 1 gallon gas/2stroke container.  I love that 2-stroke mix blue color.


----------



## sapratt (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone is talking about 50:1 fuel mixtures. In my book it says to mix 16:1.
Is my chainsaw that old or is the book wrong?


----------



## jebatty (Jul 21, 2008)

Oil ratio can be an interesting question. Both my Stihl (bot in 1996) and my Husky (bot in 2002) specify 50:1. My old outboard motor specifies 16:1 with 30 weight motor oil. I have some belief that a 2 cycle oil rated 50:1 may be used on a 2 cycle engine that specifies a different ratio. Several years ago I started using 50:1 outboard 2 cycle oil in the old outboard. It runs much better than it ever did on 16:1. Who knows what can be done - follow the mfr recommendations or follow the rating of the oil?


----------



## Redox (Jul 22, 2008)

The 50:1 designation on the bottle is telling you that it is good for up to 50:1 mixes.  I have heard of 16:1 but only seen 32:1 in a real old Lawn Boy (before they were even green)!  Isn't everything 50:1 these days?  I have heard the newer oil injected outboards were running 100:1 or more under some conditions...

Chris


----------



## Darl Bundren (Jul 22, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> The 50:1 designation on the bottle is telling you that it is good for up to 50:1 mixes.  I have heard of 16:1 but only seen 32:1 in a real old Lawn Boy (before they were even green)!  Isn't everything 50:1 these days?  I have heard the newer oil injected outboards were running 100:1 or more under some conditions...
> 
> Chris



The last of the 2 cycle Lawnboy engines were still 32:1.


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 22, 2008)

I just purchased an Echo string trimmer / brush cutter - Echo does make a "house brand" oil which they recommend, but do NOT require that you use (you do get a free bottle with the trimmer) - However the dealer I bought if from said there would be absolutely no problem running with a good chainsaw pre-mix - I asked because I already have a container of 50:1 made w/ Stihl oil for use in my chain saw, and wanted to use the same stuff if I could...  Echo does have a long alphabet-soup standards designation that they say they want the oil to meet (or it will void their warrantee) but apparently any modern chainsaw pre-mix oil will meet it.

Incidentally, I have the Stihl Orange bottles, and the ones I have are 50:1, nominally.  (I'm not sure if it's the case with the Stihl oils or not, but some brands have a bottle that works out to a bit richer than 50:1 by weight, I've been told this is because of the fuel stablizer that is added in many cases)

Also according to what I've read, the older engines called for a richer mix mostly because of the oil's ability to lubricate was lower - a modern oil, which has a better additive package, and is often either more refined dino or synthetic based, can be used in an older engine with a modern mix ratio...

I use brand name (Exxon / Mobil) premium gas, and blend one gallon at a time...

Gooserider


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 22, 2008)

Or was it emissions? The 16:1 chainsaws that I ran always were very smokey. My poulan at 50:1 barely smokes at all.


----------



## sapratt (Jul 22, 2008)

I have noticed that the chainsaw does smoke alot.  Do you guys think it would be ok
to run 50:1 or should I stick with what the book says?


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 22, 2008)

One of the factors driving the move to lower mix ratios WAS emissions and the gov't regulatory pressure to reduce them, along with complaints about the smoke and other problems that rich mixes caused (i.e. carbonned up exhaust systems, etc.)  Some of it was basic technological progress - I remember when outboards were going from 25:1 to 50:1 blends; AFAIK there wasn't a regulation calling for it at the time, but it was being promoted as cleaner running / less smoke / etc... and was enough of a sales advantage that the industry switched over quite rapidly...  It is also more profitable for the oil makers in some ways - that package that mixed with a can of gas still costs about the same, but now contains far less oil...

The leaner mixes definitely wll smoke much less in the same engine, or a rich mix will smoke more...

I've never tried running an older engine on a new mix, but according to at least some of the manufacturers oil sites, the new oils are good enough to run an older engine on a modern lean mix...  I'd consider experimenting with going to at least a leaner mix, but ONLY with an oil that explicitly says it is OK to do so, and is listed for that specific type of application - for instance outboard motor oil is supposedly NOT the same as chainsaw oil...  I'd look for an oil that was intended for chainsaw or other small, air-cooled OPE engine applications.

Gooserider


----------



## ms440 (Jul 23, 2008)

I use Mobil sythetic m2t motor bike oil mixed at 40 to 1. This is excellent oil and does not stink. I use a large plastic syringe to do the mix. I just use an on line mix calculator depending on whether I am doing 2 gallons or 5 gallons.  It is MUCH cheaper to buy it this way and whle oil debates can rage on, it as good as anything else out there. Unfortunately when my supply is up I will have to find something new.


----------



## Redox (Jul 23, 2008)

Oil is oil as far as I am concerned, but I know a lot of boaters that swear that OEM oil run better in their engines.  I don't have enough 2 stroke experience to compare, but my saw and weedwacker (Stihl and Echo) will run fine on just about anything.  As I recall, the Lawnboy wanted 32:1 but said you could mix it 40:1 if you used THEIR oil.  I used to use a name brand oil at 40:1 and ran them for years without a problem.  If anything, there was less carbon in the exhaust port and less smoke.

I just hate all the waste that all those little bottles creates.  I like that syringe idea; very accurate and no waste!

Chris


----------



## Backroads (Jul 23, 2008)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> If the directions say one 2.6oz bottle of mix oil per 1.0 gallon of gas, they mean exactly one gallon of gas.  Remember your one gallon gas can probably holds closer to 1.25 gallons of fuel if you filled it to the brim and doing so would give you an overly weak mix, which will most likely be the end of your saw eventually.  When you mix your fuel, measure out 1.0 gallons (or whatever you mix) on the gas pump - not by when your can is full.



I would just like to add that it's a good idea after you get your 1.00 gal to use some of it to rinse the premix oil bottle for the oil that remained in the bottle and add it back to the jug.  Unless you're REALLY patient and wait for the last drop to come out.... :roll:


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 23, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> Oil is oil as far as I am concerned, but I know a lot of boaters that swear that OEM oil run better in their engines.  I don't have enough 2 stroke experience to compare, but my saw and weedwacker (Stihl and Echo) will run fine on just about anything.  As I recall, the Lawnboy wanted 32:1 but said you could mix it 40:1 if you used THEIR oil.  I used to use a name brand oil at 40:1 and ran them for years without a problem.  If anything, there was less carbon in the exhaust port and less smoke.
> 
> I just hate all the waste that all those little bottles creates.  I like that syringe idea; very accurate and no waste!
> 
> Chris



Within a given grade or classification of oil I tend to agree, that oil is oil, at least to the extent of using a "name brand" - however I do think it's important to run the classification that the manufacturer calls out.  There are different specs for oils that are intended for different jobs, such as lubricity, being able to burn somewhat, the additives, how well it stays mixed, and so on - lots more stuff, but I'm not a petroleum engineer, so I don't know the details.  Thus while I'd insist on using the appropriately rated oil (according to my Echo trimmer manual, ISO-L-EGD (ISO/CD 13738) and J.A.S.O. FC/FD) I agree that the label on the bottle isn't that critical...

As to the waste from the little bottles, I don't think it's that significant if you are like me, and only go through 3 - 4 gallons of mix per year - and the ease of use, accuracy, and reduced risk of dirt contamination, not to mention the convenience, makes up for it...  If I were doing this stuff for a living, and going through higher volumes, I'd agree that the little bottles would be overly wasteful, but I'd be mixing more, and using a different approach...  It's a tradeoff - I figure that if the one gallon premix bottles have about 2oz each, that's about 16 of the little bottles to equal one quart bottle of oil.  I haven't done extensive measurement, but I'd estimate the amount of plastic in 16 of those little bottles to be about the same as whats in two, maybe 3 quart bottles - hardly a major waste issue IMHO, especially spread out over the 3 - 5 years it will take me to use that much...

Gooserider


----------

